# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رنکينگ دانشگاه ها در رشته معماري

## alisto

*سلام خدمت دوستان
**
 دوستان کسي در مورد رنکينگ دانشگاهها(در ايران) تو رشته معماري اطلاعي داره...؟! مثلا تا 20 دانشگاه....!!

نظرتون در معماري   کاشان-مازندران-بابل-گيلان-و بوعلي سينا و هنر اسلامي تبريز    چيه؟!!





**مرسي.*

----------


## alisto

دوستان...کمک!

----------

